# Self catering in Blackpool?



## citygirl (Jul 26, 2010)

Taking the little one through for the lights on 6th Sept for 4 nights, and just wondered if anyone had any recommendations for a holiday flat possibly somewhere around north, or south would be ok too

(and yes i've googled, just wanted to ask for personal recommendations )


----------



## space-tout (Aug 9, 2010)

Have a look for queens mansions holiday apartments. Its right on the prom above an arcade at the bispham end(north). The lights start or end at bispham, and the tram stop is right across the road.
Could be worth a look


----------



## citygirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Ah, cheers, will keep that in mind.  but i've booked somewhere now. tis a nice place aswell by the looks of it.  Thanks anyway.  Blackpool here we come


----------



## citygirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Blimey, just looked at their website  

4 nights no cheaper than 250 squid! mine is 109 squid for 2 adults 1 child... :|


----------



## space-tout (Aug 10, 2010)

£250, that is shocking........its blackpool ffs. No wonder no one comes here


----------



## citygirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Think they're capitalising on the fact it's illuminations time.  And to be fair, they do look rather swish.  but with a 6 yr old who's sometimes not very well house-trained, all we need is clean, comfy and not too posh tbh   The one we've got looks comfy and good enough, very nice in fact, certainly worth what i'm paying.

I must have enquired with about 30 or so places, some were even asking for a deposit as high as £100  (returnable, of course, but still...)


----------



## space-tout (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad you got sorted and hope you all enjoy ya trip to the seaside and the lights. I used to love them when i was a kid.

Enjoy.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks. Yep, really looking forward to just getting away to be honest  x


----------

